# Dog Biscuits



## LAJ (Feb 18, 2011)

3/4 cup hot meat juices, 1/3 cup butter, 1/2 cup powdered milk, 1/2 teaspoon salt, 1 egg, beaten, 3 cups whole wheat flour. roll out on floured surface to 1/2 inch thickness. Cut with cookie cutters. (I use cats and a mailman) Bake at 325* for 50 min on parchment covered cookie sheet.

I refrigerate these or keep extras in freezer due to meat juices and butter in recipe.
(When my son was a teen, he said he wanted to taste them. ha. he said they were "blah.")


----------



## Hoot (Feb 18, 2011)

Hmm.....
Yeast rolls are made with yeast,
Mayonnaise biscuits are made with mayonnaise,
Sweet potato biscuits are made with sweet potatoes,
Potato rolls are made with potatoes,
Dog biscuits are made with....
Where is the dog in that recipe??  

Just kidding, of course.
My step daughter makes treats like that for our dogs ever' now and then.


----------



## LAJ (Feb 18, 2011)

The dog biscuits make great gifts at Christmas for my friends with pups.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 19, 2011)

In 2000, I developed recipes and tested (not I--but the 4 resident dogs) 50 or so recipes for a  a "dog cookie recipe book" as a fundraiser for a dog rescue organization. There were 8 or nine for biscuits where the dough was made in the bread machine....

I had four dogs at the time...(recipes got a 4 paws up for the ones that made it into the recipe book). Once they caught on to what I was doing, they'd sit in front of the oven while the "cookies" were baking. Because one was a Newf and two were Saints, their drool strands would hit the floor...one of the Saints and the Newf would sit and watch the bread machine...and their drool would glue them to the floor while the dough was making. It was hilarious to walk in the kitchen and see the two of them side-by-side staring at the bread machine on the counter and "glued" to the floor by 2-1/2 ft drool stands. Gosh--do I miss those two boys.

You want dog cookie/biscuit recipes, I've got 'em.


----------



## chopper (Feb 19, 2011)

Hoot said:


> Hmm.....
> Yeast rolls are made with yeast,
> Mayonnaise biscuits are made with mayonnaise,
> Sweet potato biscuits are made with sweet potatoes,
> ...


 
I was laughing, and shared this with DH, and he said Girl Scout cookies...


----------



## LAJ (Feb 19, 2011)

I lost my beloved dog a few months ago. But, I will continue to make cookies for friends.


----------



## chopper (Feb 19, 2011)

LAJ said:


> I lost my beloved dog a few months ago. But, I will continue to make cookies for friends.


 

LAJ,
Please except my sympathy.  I know how hard it is to loose a canine companion.  They are very important parts of the family. I hope your memories will comfort you. 

The dog biscuits sound really good and I can't wait to treat my babies with these!


----------



## LAJ (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you, Chopper. I miss here very much. My memories of her are the best.


----------

